# Super-Kleer help



## Mud (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm using Super-Kleer for the first time and the package says to add packet D1 (kiesolsol) to the carboy. Then dissolve chitosan (packet D2) in warm water and stir in. But the packages aren't labeled. Can somebody tell me which is which. The brew shop owner was no help.


----------



## Tom (Jun 17, 2010)

It should be printed on the back.
The smaller side one goes in 1st (kieselsol) stir in, wait 1 hour then I just add the larger side (chitosan) and stir


----------



## Mud (Jun 17, 2010)

For whatever reason it's not marked. But thanks, Tom. That's what I'll do.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2010)

Part one is smaller and the fluid is much thinner!


----------



## Dufresne11 (Jun 17, 2010)

I just used this for the first time last night. Today I have about 1.5 - 2 inches of lees sitting on the bottom of two carboys. This stuff is amazing.... to those of you with experience with this product I am assuming it does not add off flavors? It must be pretty potent stuff to do what it is doing


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah it works great - the smaller side goes first - i stir it well - then i add the other side - stir it well.

That has always worked for me.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2010)

Dufresne11 said:


> I just used this for the first time last night. Today I have about 1.5 - 2 inches of lees sitting on the bottom of two carboys. This stuff is amazing.... to those of you with experience with this product I am assuming it does not add off flavors? It must be pretty potent stuff to do what it is doing



No off flavors as long as you rack off the lees after like 2 or three weeks just like any fining agent. Let it sit at least the 2 weeks to let it compact nice and hard so its not so easy to disturb the lees when racking off of them.


----------



## NSwiner (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't even wait the hour I just mix the first one in good then add the second pack mix it in good also and let it do it's magic .


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 18, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> I don't even wait the hour I just mix the first one in good then add the second pack mix it in good also and let it do it's magic .



Yup - that is what i do - and it works just fine that way.


----------



## Mud (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Without getting into it lemme just say the brew shop owner isn't much help. Ever. About anything. I go there only for small items. This forum is much more helpful and friendly.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 18, 2010)

Is it clearing fast?


----------



## Tom (Jun 18, 2010)

Mud thats why we are here
Here are some very experienced winemakers in all sorts if wine. From those who use grabes to those who use concentrates.
call George here http://www.finevinewines.com/
here you will not get a runaround.


----------



## Mud (Jun 27, 2010)

I finally got to adding the Super-Kleer this morning before church. 2 hours later, when I could check it, there was almost 1/2 an inch of sediment and is, well, super clear. It also went from pale pink to a nice crisp rose color. Very nice. Wish I'd taken pictures. Can't wait to bottle and drink a bit.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 27, 2010)

Told ya that stuff is fast. let it sit for about 2 weeks though to compact real nice!


----------



## Mud (Jun 27, 2010)

Gonna be a long 2 weeks. It's been 4 months since starting it. Hard to believe believe how much sediment was left. Must say, I resisted using clearing agents because it was an added expense, not necessary, etc. But I'm a convert. It cost $3 for the super-kleer and it means more wine through the carboys. Glad I tried it.


----------



## whine4wine (Jun 27, 2010)

I recently purchased some...........haven't tried it yet but the results sound encouraging. I've got a batch of cherry that is about ready, it should make a good test project.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 28, 2010)

In the beginning to get more wine bottled fast its great. I dont use fining agents much at all anymore as I have a ton of wine aged well already and have all the time in the world. I only use it when a wine just wont clear by itself anymore like a Peach wine I have had in the carboy since fermentation has ended fpor just under 9 m onths now. I still have to sweeten it anyways which I usually would have done quite some time ago but havent been worrying about it since t wasnt clearing anyway as I like to sweeten my wines before they clear as sometimes the act of sweetening can cloud it up.


----------



## NSwiner (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm curious Mud is it the cranberry wine you are clearing now .


----------



## Mud (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep. The cranberry.


----------

